# NAS Seawall



## TxSaltWaterCowboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Fished the seawall this morning next to the Enlisted club. I managed 3 small groupers withing 14-18 inches on live mullet and pin fish, 4 lizzard fish, 6 grunts....I was hoping for a flounder or trout. Not bad for my first time fishing on base. I am looking foward to three more years of this....If anyone else has any pointers for good spots on base feel free to help me out....me and my son would appreciate it.....Thanks and Tight Lines


----------



## rum cay (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't had much luck on the seawall to tell you the truth. Only managed some lizard fish and a few blowfish, but I've read some good reports on here about the wall. Seen plenty of spanish surrounding baitfish well beyond casting distance and all I could do is wipe the tears from my eyes. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Seawall is one of the best spots on nas if properly fished, you can catch reds there using freelined alewifes, catch black snapper by putting an alewife on a carolina rig right along the wall, you can catch specks by freelining an alewife up near the beach and you can catch spanish anywhere on anything down there. Flounder are pretty simple there to just jig a gulp along the bottom or drag a bull minnnow (or almost anything else) along the bottom on a carolina rig. For the keeper groupers on the seawall you need some pretty beefy tackle, i wouldnt use anything lighter than 65lb braid if you want some decent 22+ inch ones. Other good spots to fish on NAS are port ops, the broken down bridge at sherman cove, trout point, anywhere along the long seawall and the group of rocks located down the beach from the seawall


----------

